# Brauche bequemen Drehstuhl



## Hänschen (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich weiss nicht ob das die richtige Rubrik im Forum ist aber:

Ich suche verzweifelt einen möglichst bequemen Drehstuhl, auf dem ich ein paar Stunden zB. WoW zocken kann ohne dass Beine oder Rücken draufgehn.

Erschwerend ist die Tatsache, dass ich ein ziemlich korpulenter Typ bin, so 1,80 Meter und ziemliche Hinternbreite ^^, dazu lange Haxn und an die 115 Kilo.

Ich musste mir meinen jetzigen Stuhl modifizieren, damit die Breite zwischend den Armstützen auf etwas über 50cm wächst (mit Plastikzylindern).

Ich habe letztens beim Arzt einen Stuhl mit hinten befestigten Armstützen gesehen das schien mir die perfekte Lösung für Oberschenkelfreiheit.

Notfalls gehts natürlich auch ohne Armstützen.

Was aber toll wäre: ne extra dicke Polsterung fürn Popo, kann aber auch extra Kissen auflegen- also kein Muss.

Mein Budget liegt bei so 200 Euro max, was nicht viel ist ich weiss ^^.


Wäre toll, wenn sich die Stuhlkenner melden.


----------



## derP4computer (10. Februar 2012)

Hast du einen Staples Laden in der Nähe?
War auch gerade in einem aus dem selben Grund.
Die haben immer wieder mal besondere Angebote und Sonderpreise für Bürostühle.
STAPLES


----------



## moparcrazy (10. Februar 2012)

Frage mich gerade ob Drehstühle nun Eingabegeräte oder Peripherie sind?!
Finde den MARKUS Drehstuhl - IKEA sehr bequem (Lehne zu Lehne 52cm) und mein Popo ist auch nicht unbedingt zierlich.
http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/40103100/


----------



## derP4computer (10. Februar 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade ob Drehstühle nun Eingabegeräte oder Peripherie sind?!
> Finde den *MARKUS Drehstuhl - IKEA* sehr bequem (Lehne zu Lehne 52cm) und *mein Popo ist auch nicht unbedingt zierlich.*
> http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/40103100/


 Ich schaffe auch 100Kg bei 190cm auf der Waage, das ist doch Wurscht ob breit oder lang.
IKEA hat einen guten Support, die haben mir mal nach drei Jahren einen neuen Stuhl bewilligt, gebrochene Ölfederung .......... pfzzzz der schöne Teppich. 
Büro/Drehstühle sind grundsätzlich FreeWillyWare.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Februar 2012)

Ich mach ja bei 1,93m nur etwa 63 kg... Will mir nicht jemand was abgeben


----------



## Andrej (11. Februar 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich mach ja bei 1,93m nur etwa 63 kg... Will mir nicht jemand was abgeben


Da empfehle ich Fitness und viel Eiweiß und Kohlenhydrate.


----------



## Klarostorix (11. Februar 2012)

Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie meine Ernährung aussieht


----------



## the_pierced (11. Februar 2012)

Ich kann auch den Drehstuhl Markus von IKEA empfehlen. Ich hab ihn mittlerweile selber weil mein alter (so ein Billigdiscounter Teil) den Geist aufgegeben hat. 
Der Stuhl hat mit 52 cm Sitzbreite und gut 43 cm Sitztiefe genug Platz. Gerade die Polsterung könnte nen Tick weicher sein. Aber da helfe ich mir mit einem Sitzpolster. 
Und die Rückenlehne ist auch schön hoch. Dann kann man den Kopf auch mal schön hinten anlehnen wenns etwas mühsamer wird . 
Ich bin ebenfalls 180 groß und (hatte) 130 kg. Und der Stuhl hat mich bis jetzt ausgehalten.


----------



## Skeksis (11. Februar 2012)

Bin auch Ikea/Markus User. Bei 1.85 und knappen 120kg. Macht der seit Jahren ohne Murren mit. Davor hatte ich nen anderen Ikea Stuhl (kostet so um die 100,-€, weiß aber gerade nicht mehr wie der heißt) Den hab ich irgendwann meiner Freundin vererbt, der existiert seit bestimmt 10Jahren.

Wenn du aber natürlich ernsthafte orthopädische Probleme hast, solltest vllt doch ein Fachgeschäft aufsuchen.

Edith: Und wo ich da was von WoW las, ich raide in dem Ding zu Progresszeiten mehr als 20h die Woche. Schöner Nebeneffekt des Stuhls ist das Netz im Rücken, schwitzt man im Sommer nicht so. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Kunstleder Sitzfläche. Schön leicht sauberzumachen zwar (ich hab 3 Katzen, das ist für mich schon praktisch) aber man schwitzt eben mehr drauf als auf reinem Stoff. Ich werf dann im schlimmsten Sommer einfach immer ein Handtuch drüber und gut ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Februar 2012)

Oops, da bin ich mit meinen deutlich unter 1,80 Meter Größe und ebenso deutlich unter 100 Kg Lebendgewicht der _Benjamin_ hier oder was?  Habe auch den prima-prima Drehstuhl "Markus" von Ikea -> MARKUS Drehstuhl - IKEA Im eigentlichen Sinne bin ich sehr zufrieden und kann das verhältnismäßig preiswerte Möbelstück uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## SebiGroehn (12. April 2013)

Guck mal hier: Topstar Drehstuhl
also gerade IKEA Bürostühle schneiden meistens fürchterlich ab in fast allen Tests. (das oben ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen Testberichten) 
Wie du schon weißt, kommt man mit 200€ für einen ordentlichen Stuhl, gerade wenn man bestimmte Anforderungen hat nicht weit. Da kannst du das Restgeld jetzt schon für Physiotherapie sparen. -Mir kannst vertrauen, ich hab genau das Selbe durch. 
Ich würde definitiv mehr ausgeben und einen Stuhl für dein Gewicht und deine Bedürfnisse ausgeben. 
Ich habe z.B. den hier und bin megaaaaa zufrieden: Turbo 3 XXL | 1000 Stühle Shop | online kaufen 
Zocken ohne Schmerzen macht nämlich noch viel mehr Spass. 
Servus Seb.


----------



## Hänschen (20. April 2013)

Huch uch habe ganz vergessen zu posten, was ich gekauft habe 

Also ich habe mir den Markus Drehstuhl aus dem Ikea holen lassen, von jemand der grad eh dahinfuhr.
War ein mords Paket und sauschwer, kaum zu handlen.

Aber der Stuhl ist perfekt, top Verarbeitung und keine Schwächen.
Lässt sich als Ganzes nach hinten kippen, die Sitzfläche neigt sich dabei gleich mit.
Damit kann man zB. die Last aufteilen zwischen Popo und Oberschenkel wenn man den richtigen Winkel hat.

Nur dieser dicke runde Drehknopf direkt unter den -ö- "Kronjuwelen" auf der Unterseite des Stuhls hat irgendwie keine Funktion (lässt sich aber drehn).

Ich hab auf der Sitzfläche ein 8cm- dickes Rollstuhl-Formschaum Sitzkissen.


Mit diesem Stuhl habe ich etliche qualvolle World of Warcraft Raid Abende überstanden, musste aber teilweise zwischendurch aufstehn und im Bücken spielen bei den Trashmobs 
Sonst Unterschenkel-Schmerzen die ganze Nacht.
Oh und ich hab auch eine Fuss Auflage (Chronik des 20. Jahrhunderts -hust- dickes Buch) weil der Stuhl nicht tief genug runter geht (weil das extra Sitzkissen so 8cm dick ist).


----------



## marille22 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ohne Flax, die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit so einem rückenschonenden Drehstuhl von Topstar (Name "SITNESS 10") gemacht.

Grüße,
Marille


----------

